# Squattheplanet is to crusties as facebook is everyone else



## Teko

this website barely sustains its usefulness above just another social networking website(ie facebook, myspace, twitter)

there used to be all sorts of useful information on here, now its just updates, video posting and pointless post about the abstractness of peoples thoughts. those things are all fine, but this is not what this site used to be. i turned towards it for valuable information i couldnt find elsewhere, much of which was from experienced vets of the various lifestyles discussed. now there are more questions than people answering, constant trolling, bull shit post, and all together just full of shit. 

i miss the old stp site. at least then i could turn here to get away from john does minute by minute update of his life.....


----------



## Puckett

the only way to find what your looking for is to ask. if you dont like it here then dont get on. with time everything changes like it or not. its called life.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

I agree about the trolls. Fuckin oogles.


----------



## bryanpaul

"this website barely sustains its usefulness above just another social networking website"

at the top it says "_Squat the Planet is a networking forum for............" ............ but yeah there was more of an informative feel a while back....sorry, i don't have anything particularly useful to share at the moment....... maybe you can help make the site what you want it to be by posting some useful info...... AND WHAT THE FUCK DOES TROLLING [email protected]?!?! WHAT IS A TROLL?!?!?! AM I A FUCKING "TROLL"....GAAHHHH every website that allows comments or allows you to post things on it...all i ever read is "your a troll...he's trolling...stop trolling...this is a troll thread...trolls troll troll trolllll!!!!!!!" AHHHH WTF does this meeaannn.... ^hahaha undead phoenix "_I agree about the trolls. Fuckin oogles.",...... that choice of words makes me think your an idiot...sorry.....AM I TROLLING....FUCK, I THINK I AM...AM I AN OOGLE ?!?!?!FUUUCCCKKK


----------



## 0ddity

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)
-


----------



## bryanpaul

0ddity said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)
> -


thanks..... i thought trolling was maybe being unemployed and stuck at your family's house with nothing much better to do than spend hours on the internet accomplishing basically nothing but maybe posting the occasional mildly amusing comment on squattheplanet and replying to threads which you have no real business replying to other than the fact that your bored and want to put your two cents in somewhere where nobody really gives a shit one way or another what you have to say.....but that's not trolling....so i guess i'm not a troll


----------



## DaisyDoom

This is trolling....fuck all that nerdy internet slang lol

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trolling


----------



## Deleted member 125

maybe theres nothing informative on the site anymore because the people who used to post most of it no longer post. but seriously though when are we meeting up irl?


----------



## Raging Bird

Abstracted -

What type of information are you interested in? I am working on starting a separate site that is more content-driven at the moment and which would return a trainhopping forum (Already ran it by MattPist, he supported it). I'm personally interested in people's stories, but I'd like to hear what sort of resources people want.


----------



## iamwhatiam

i agree the sites not what it used to be a couple years ago when i joined, but whether it's just another "facebook" or "myspace" i still enjoy coming here and reading peoples stories and living vicariously thru their travels until i hit the road again. when that happens, i probably won't be trolling on here all that often lol


----------



## Jdm81

iamwhatiam said:


> i agree the sites not what it used to be a couple years ago when i joined, but whether it's just another "facebook" or "myspace" i still enjoy coming here and reading peoples stories and living vicariously thru their travels until i hit the road again. when that happens, i probably won't be trolling on here all that often lol


I'm a noob here..but I think this site is still pretty great, another that is really good for all things hitch-hiking related at least, is www.digihitch.com


----------



## CXR1037

16/f/CaLiiii, way Nto trainz n hot boizzzz, heee hee ^_^ sum1 wana take me on my first _ride?_


----------



## eclipse

thirtydollarbillyall said:


> Abstracted -
> 
> What type of information are you interested in? I am working on starting a separate site that is more content-driven at the moment and which would return a trainhopping forum (Already ran it by MattPist, he supported it). I'm personally interested in people's stories, but I'd like to hear what sort of resources people want.



sounds like a really good idea


----------



## 180 Degrees

abstracted said:


> this website barely sustains its usefulness above just another social networking website(ie facebook, myspace, twitter)
> 
> there used to be all sorts of useful information on here, now its just updates, video posting and pointless post about the abstractness of peoples thoughts. those things are all fine, but this is not what this site used to be. i turned towards it for valuable information i couldnt find elsewhere, much of which was from experienced vets of the various lifestyles discussed. now there are more questions than people answering, constant trolling, bull shit post, and all together just full of shit.
> 
> i miss the old stp site. at least then i could turn here to get away from john does minute by minute update of his life.....


I just joined today and am looking for useful information as you said used to be here abundantly. Exactly what type of info and resourcefulness are you referring to? As you may have just took note, ... this embodies each to their own. What I may be looking for will most likely be totally different than what you seek. I suggest maybe you bring up your ideas and we as a whole can listen and talk more.


----------



## Nelco

abstracted said:


> this website barely sustains its usefulness above just another social networking website(ie facebook, myspace, twitter)
> 
> there used to be all sorts of useful information on here, now its just updates, video posting and pointless post about the abstractness of peoples thoughts. those things are all fine, but this is not what this site used to be. i turned towards it for valuable information i couldnt find elsewhere, much of which was from experienced vets of the various lifestyles discussed. now there are more questions than people answering, constant trolling, bull shit post, and all together just full of shit.
> 
> i miss the old stp site. at least then i could turn here to get away from john does minute by minute update of his life.....



...it's because there's confusion amongst the crowd and conflicting minds.. mindless chaos..
...and you just added to the very things your complaining about by posting this thread..sometimes it's just better to not try to control everything.
I'm about to wash my hands of this site myself, because I'd rather have the nega-noids saying it to my face than through a website.

ppl's minds are the most useful informative tool out there, so if you cut out the person than all you have left is how to book.
...but you probably aren't getting what I'm saying and I'd rather kick it with my kid than be ufffing around on the internet anymore.
Enjoy the inter"webbed" wars foaks.


----------



## eclipse

i'm new to this site, really don't fuck around with "technology" too much anyway and will be gone again soon, but i think this site serves a good purpose, i mean i'm not just any one thing, like "i'm an anarchist" or " i'm a trainhopper" or "i'm a gutter punk" etc. etc., i dont define myself, i am who i am, i do what i do, without definition, labels or explaination; i'm a non-conformist in the truest sense of the word, but thats a different subject...but what i'm saying is hopefully most of you out there don't see yourselves as just this or that, but have a diversity of interests, skills, knowledge, and i think this site appeals to that kind of multi-dimensional person.
that being said, i think there is also a need for a site that's more along the lines of information exchange/ networking, cause some people just see the internet as a source and potential for exchanging information and not a "social" thing.
this site has forums for different topics/ subject matter, so i guess if people use it correctly, and if their subject matter is not censored too much ( no talk about trainhopping...what the fuck? must be the new anarchy i haven't heard about yet...), then it could be a really good multi-purpose site. it is what we all make it i guess, so just remember that. thank you, and goodnight!!!


----------



## Teko

thirtydollarbillyall said:


> Abstracted -
> 
> What type of information are you interested in? I am working on starting a separate site that is more content-driven at the moment and which would return a trainhopping forum (Already ran it by MattPist, he supported it). I'm personally interested in people's stories, but I'd like to hear what sort of resources people want.


just what it used to be on here. like said above, the old informative people(and old has no age reference) no longer post as often/or at at all, and that i feel just has taken the site in a downward direction. That is just my personal opinion, and I still love using the site( hence I am on here now), I just wish it was more geared toward strictly traveling/anarchist philosophy like it was once before. let me know that link. i am totally intrigued.


----------



## Teko

Nelco said:


> ...
> ...and you just added to the very things your complaining about by posting this thread..sometimes it's just better to not try to control everything.
> .


are you not guilty of the same thing you accuse me of? it just goes around with an disposition like that. pointless fact stated.


----------



## saje2u

didn't read. StP is to crusties as every other site is to crusties. Most crusties I know don't internet.
As for StP its usefulness ceased after the train info was deleted/hidden - lucky I hid my RRM installer in my dropbox.


----------



## Raging Bird

abstracted said:


> just what it used to be on here. like said above, the old informative people(and old has no age reference) no longer post as often/or at at all, and that i feel just has taken the site in a downward direction. That is just my personal opinion, and I still love using the site( hence I am on here now), I just wish it was more geared toward strictly traveling/anarchist philosophy like it was once before. let me know that link. i am totally intrigued.



Yeah, I hear you. Getting a new site up and running with a trainhopping forum, and Matt Pist has been kind enough to hook me up with all the downloads previously available in the "Resources" section. I'm also concerned about maintaining a good atmosphere, i.e. more informative discussion and genuine conversation, with a minimum of elitism and shit talk. I'll keep you posted, trying to make something good happen here.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Yeah I definitely am wishing the best for thirtydollarbillyall's website, and trying to help where I can. I'd like to hear constructive ideas on how to make StP better, but maybe a new website entirely is in order? I dunno, I'm awfully busy with other things besides StP now.


----------



## eclipse

i like his ideas too. hey $30bill- when you get it going, let me know...facebook.com/eclipse


----------



## bryanpaul

Matt Pist said:


> Yeah I definitely am wishing the best for thirtydollarbillyall's website, and trying to help where I can. I'd like to hear constructive ideas on how to make StP better, but maybe a new website entirely is in order? I dunno, I'm awfully busy with other things besides StP now.


in my opinion stp is awesome, people are always like "yeah it used to be better" and "wheres the train stuff".......... but i think it's a good website.....it would be nice if more people shared their knowledge and opinions and information..theres always like 30 "guests" on the sidebar......i dunno, i mean whats your opinion of StP, matt?.......is it what you wanted/want it to be..... as long as you enjoy the site enough to want to keep paying for it.....speaking of, whatever happened to the donation bar/thread.....might be worth throwing out there...... yeah.be neat to see what 30dollarbillyall has in mind...i think this is the first site like this for folks in the "traveler" scene and so if someone were to make another one similar and geared toward the same crowd alot of the stuff would seem like beating a dead horse if it were the same message board format, like starting a new thread on sleeping bags...well shit there's a couple already on stp...or "shit i already told this story on stp".............................i hope this wasnt just rambling..... ....oh and one idea that would be neat if it's possible would be an interactive map type thing for posting your location so others could see where yer at (if you wanted to share that knowledge).make it easier for folks to meet up i think


----------



## 180 Degrees

Yeah no question! I have been using digihitch since 2008 and just learned the other day about this site. I already like it a million times better. Cheers!


----------



## 180 Degrees

bryanpaul said:


> in my opinion stp is awesome, people are always like "yeah it used to be better" and "wheres the train stuff".......... but i think it's a good website.....it would be nice if more people shared their knowledge and opinions and information..theres always like 30 "guests" on the sidebar......i dunno, i mean whats your opinion of StP, matt?.......is it what you wanted/want it to be..... as long as you enjoy the site enough to want to keep paying for it.....speaking of, whatever happened to the donation bar/thread.....might be worth throwing out there...... yeah.be neat to see what 30dollarbillyall has in mind...i think this is the first site like this for folks in the "traveler" scene and so if someone were to make another one similar and geared toward the same crowd alot of the stuff would seem like beating a dead horse if it were the same message board format, like starting a new thread on sleeping bags...well shit there's a couple already on stp...or "shit i already told this story on stp".............................i hope this wasnt just rambling..... ....oh and one idea that would be neat if it's possible would be an interactive map type thing for posting your location so others could see where yer at (if you wanted to share that knowledge).make it easier for folks to meet up i think


I agree on the interactive map idea.


----------



## eclipse

good idea on the map thing


----------



## thisisme

thirtydollarbillyall said:


> Yeah, I hear you. Getting a new site up and running with a trainhopping forum, and Matt Pist has been kind enough to hook me up with all the downloads previously available in the "Resources" section. I'm also concerned about maintaining a good atmosphere, i.e. more informative discussion and genuine conversation, with a minimum of elitism and shit talk. I'll keep you posted, trying to make something good happen here.


i wish you luck with this venture, but just keep in mind that theres always going to be shit talkers and elitists no matter what you do. Your site will attract the same crowd as this site does and the members are really what ends up making it what it is.


----------



## saje2u

eclipse said:


> good idea on the map thing


Already has been, When you edit your profile, filling in interesting facts about your self you have the option to name the location you are in: Seattle, Little rock, your moms box, hell etc, etc,.

Each member takes it as seriously as he or she feels is safe for them to.


----------



## Raging Bird

Appreciate all the support, guys. If it is successful, I don't expect it to be an STP knockoff. As I said, I want it to be more content driven, and it seems likely that this will take the initial form of a webzine with an active forum and downloads section supporting a trainhopping community. The most important part is that I want it to be a catalyst to collective creativity.

I am approaching this as more than just a new website; I want to collectively start making tangible acts of creativity come out of the traveling community - writing, photography, and music that are not isolated events. Everyone I know is capable of more than bouncing around the country spanging and drinking, but at least in my case, that is what I do when I travel. We just need a model of how to do something bigger, because (in my opinion) this is what the identity of "trainhopper" means today. I believe that knowing other people are using the skills they have gained in the travel community as a means of pursuing projects and interests and having them all in the same place will encourage everyone to experience life more fully.

So, I am brainstorming here: The site will return a trainhopping forum, provide the resources previously available on STP for download (e.g. rail maps, timetables, train symbols, a shitload of zines, etc...) and ideally have an active front page, where articles will appear to showcase exciting people, places, and things in the American vagrant underground. This could range from looking at contemporary hobo musicians, to covering fests around the country, to a greatly detailed and expanded, article-based "Destinations" section. I have been moving in this direction in my posts on this forum (ex: the Richmond posts) and always wished there was a genuine database of interesting locations around the country. So this is what I've set out to do.

The traveling community is an active community, and I want it to be documented. I'm trying to get others involved and want the whole thing to be a collective effort; I'm trying to be an "Editor" of everyone's work more than a "Webmaster" of my own. The forum will be up shortly, with a Suggestions section on what you all think would be cool. Stay tuned for more details; I am going to start researching how to do that map thing immediately.


----------



## bryanpaul

saje2u said:


> Already has been, When you edit your profile, filling in interesting facts about your self you have the option to name the location you are in: Seattle, Little rock, your moms box, hell etc, etc,.
> 
> Each member takes it as seriously as he or she feels is safe for them to.


yeah, but it would be neat to see a google maps ("powered)? thing where you could visualise where folks are and update it when you change locales....that way folks dont have to look at everyones profile to see where they are, they could just look at the map and be like "hey, i seen your in lawrence KS, i just got here, wanna hang out"


----------



## Raging Bird

Let me know what you guys think. At the very least I want to get myself out of creative stagnation, and I think a lot of people feel the same way in the community. I want to see more real shit coming out of a very real group of people. At the same time, I can see how I'm gonna have to walk on eggshells not to blow up a happily underground community, so give me your thoughts.


----------



## bryanpaul

,,,


----------



## bryanpaul

thirtydollarbillyall said:


> Let me know what you guys think. At the very least I want to get myself out of creative stagnation, and I think a lot of people feel the same way in the community. I want to see more real shit coming out of a very real group of people. At the same time, I can see how I'm gonna have to walk on eggshells not to blow up a happily underground community, so give me your thoughts.


definitely is a lack of music art and stories on here.....i suck at stories and art and music sooo....not much to offer here.....but that would be a cool way to do a website, to focus more on the stories and culture and pictures and ideas and whatnot ...than on the actual specifics on how to go about it..seems like between digihitch and StP and travelershq there's enough threads about how to hold your thumb out and what the best tent/tarp/boots/sleepin bag is//........................i dont fuckin know i'm sorry....ramble ramble


----------



## Raging Bird

You apologize too much man lol, it's good feedback. The map idea is fucking brilliant too, I'm looking into it right now.


----------



## jake4569

bryanpaul said:


> definitely is a lack of music art and stories on here.....i suck at stories and art and music sooo....not much to offer here.....but that would be a cool way to do a website, to focus more on the stories and culture and pictures and ideas and whatnot ...than on the actual specifics on how to go about it..seems like between digihitch and StP and travelershq there's enough threads about how to hold your thumb out and what the best tent/tarp/boots/sleepin bag is//........................i dont fuckin know i'm sorry....ramble ramble


I loved your story about your first time train hopping i think it was you atleast lol.. You started in northen cali and went south i believe, how you left your pack behind and you came back and some girl set it up like someone was sleeping in those bags. A good read just sayin.


----------



## saje2u

bryanpaul said:


> yeah, but it would be neat to see a google maps ("powered)? thing where you could visualise where folks are and update it when you change locales....that way folks dont have to look at everyones profile to see where they are, they could just look at the map and be like "hey, i seen your in lawrence KS, i just got here, wanna hang out"



Whats wrong with facebook and google +? they in tandem work like that. only these kids left here on StP will be intrested in that, these kids fresh out of highschool and college, having reciently read into the wild or seen the movie, did a google search for train riding or dumpsterdiving . . .


----------



## bryanpaul

saje2u said:


> Whats wrong with facebook and google +? they in tandem work like that. only these kids left here on StP will be intrested in that, these kids fresh out of highschool and college, having reciently read into the wild or seen the movie, did a google search for train riding or dumpsterdiving . . .


dont know what google plus is.....and i aint talkin about facebook or google i'm talkin about www.squattheplanet.com...... it would be neat to look at a map and get a idea of where folks are..... yeah..... "into the wild"...starry glazed over eyed high school kids who read evasion...yeah.... blahhhh...... same conversations since STP started..........yup, by the time last years brighteyed and bushy tailed romantic freedom seekers become jaded alcoholics there will be a whole fresh crop of new travelers for them to put down on the internet.........rambleramble


----------



## Matt Derrick

Hey 30, just curious what software you plan to use for the site? xenforo has a plugin for a wiki system that looks very user friendly, and would be a great resource for the kind of static information youre talking about. I just haven't had the time to set it up on StP yet.

The stories and stuff you're talking about is very similar to my new project punknomad.com, but just as a personal blog. I've always thought it would be really cool to have our own blog network using a combination of WordPress MU, buddy press (social networking plugin), and bbpress (forum software), which all integrate with each other really well. It would let people have their own blogs like mattpist.squattheplanet.com and the front page would aggregate all the latest posts from those blogs (and forum, etc) giving you a pretty good snapshot of what's going on in the community. Also, all those plugins and software are free. Just a thought.


----------



## bryanpaul

Matt Pist said:


> Hey 30, just curious what software you plan to use for the site? xenforo has a plugin for a wiki system that looks very user friendly, and would be a great resource for the kind of static information youre talking about. I just haven't had the time to set it up on StP yet.
> 
> The stories and stuff you're talking about is very similar to my new project punknomad.com, but just as a personal blog. I've always thought it would be really cool to have our own blog network using a combination of WordPress MU, buddy press (social networking plugin), and bbpress (forum software), which all integrate with each other really well. It would let people have their own blogs like mattpist.squattheplanet.com and the front page would aggregate all the latest posts from those blogs (and forum, etc) giving you a pretty good snapshot of what's going on in the community. Also, all those plugins and software are free. Just a thought.


are you sayin that on top of being a message board forum thing...stp could also be a host website for peoples blogs?......that would be awesome because you could visit this site and it would still be the forums but there could be a whole part/list of peoples own personal blogs all in one place?.....that would definitely make it easy to share your own personal shit with folks.....then in your own blog or whatnot you could have stuff like specific train info or picture albums or whatnot that isnt really on the message boards...


----------



## flashinglights

Cool idea, but just keep in mind maintaining security patches and updates for all those bits of software can become a real pain in the ass, especially once you start customizing the code and integrating things that weren't designed together. I maintain a few websites (when i can, lol) and they're constantly out of date with latest component releases, keeping ahead of the vulnerabilities and the script kiddies can be a full time job.


----------



## Raging Bird

Flashinglights just confirmed my suspicions - that the more complicated this gets, the more complicated it's gonna get. I;m keeping it simple for the time being, just wordpress, an SMF forum (very likely to be upgraded soon), and an embedded google map strikingly similar to the one you've got at punknomad, actually. I'm trying to work a greatly-expanded Destinations section into that kind of interface - having a detailed description of places and things in cities around hte country, accessible through the map. Things are looking good; I want to get some hard content up before dropping it on people though.


----------



## Matt Derrick

thirtydollarbillyall said:


> Flashinglights just confirmed my suspicions - that the more complicated this gets, the more complicated it's gonna get. I;m keeping it simple for the time being, just wordpress, an SMF forum (very likely to be upgraded soon), and an embedded google map strikingly similar to the one you've got at punknomad, actually. I'm trying to work a greatly-expanded Destinations section into that kind of interface - having a detailed description of places and things in cities around hte country, accessible through the map. Things are looking good; I want to get some hard content up before dropping it on people though.



are you using the geo mashup plugin for wordpress? it's neat.

in regards to my other post, it would actually be a lot easier to maintain those three pieces of software (wordpress, buddypress, bbpress), since they were all designed by wordpress folks, and were designed from the get-go to tightly integrate with each other. also, the update process for plugins in wordpress is stupid-easy.


----------



## Matt Derrick

bryanpaul said:


> are you sayin that on top of being a message board forum thing...stp could also be a host website for peoples blogs?......that would be awesome because you could visit this site and it would still be the forums but there could be a whole part/list of peoples own personal blogs all in one place?.....that would definitely make it easy to share your own personal shit with folks.....then in your own blog or whatnot you could have stuff like specific train info or picture albums or whatnot that isnt really on the message boards...



exactly. this is something ive been dreaming about for stp for quite some time. it has a huge amount of potential. everyone would be free to post whatever they want on their blogs (including train stuff). im also fairly sure you could mark your blog as "private" so it doesn't show up on google searches if you want that kind of thing.

also, you would only need one login/pass. so just logging in once will give you access to all parts of the site.


----------



## Raging Bird

Matt Pist said:


> are you using the geo mashup plugin for wordpress? it's neat.
> 
> in regards to my other post, it would actually be a lot easier to maintain those three pieces of software (wordpress, buddypress, bbpress), since they were all designed by wordpress folks, and were designed from the get-go to tightly integrate with each other. also, the update process for plugins in wordpress is stupid-easy.



Matt - Those 3 sound pretty promising. I'll take a look and figure out what segues with the concept the best, but I'll definitely consider switching to BBPress...SMF is so-so at best.

At the moment I'm using the Google Maps Placemarks plugin to do the destinations section, but I like that you have different colors for the markers - is that intentional? It'd be great to have different categories, e.g. Free Food, Place to Sleep, Cool Shit You Have To See, etc...


----------



## Matt Derrick

yeah i think it assigns different colors for each category the post is in. i haven't gone too in depth into the documentation yet. i did a new site design on punknomad.com though.


----------



## Earth

ok, the last part of this reply caught me off-guard:

"the only way to find what your looking for is to ask. if you dont like it here then dont get on. with time everything changes like it or not. its called life. "

REALLY??


----------



## Earth

Seriously though, It's probably good that some of that stuff is gone - only because "this type of thing" has suddenly become very trendy, and (to me) that's bad.

Once something gets popular, its finished.

Too many "____" get into this for the wrong reasons...

- and regarding my previous comment, I'm in full agreement with the first part of what she wrote: ASK...

Now, regarding asking.... especially something 'sensitive/classified' - someone asked somewhere else if it's still possible to PM here, and I honestly don't know.
That would be a good feature to bring back - but then again - I guess if someone's on line viewing this - then they probably have email as well...

I actually like this new site better.

I view it as something with less options (for me) and I've always viewed less as more, so this is a good thing.
I occasionally glance at the topics here as soon as the page loads, and that's about it.

If I have something to add, I do - otherwise I keep quiet as I'm older and no longer have anything to prove.

The last version had that chatbox running all the time, and that got me in some serious hot water more than once - so I'm glad I no longer see that 

Either way, S.T.P. is still the best forum going for this type of thing.
Matt Pist Rules!!


----------



## Nelco

abstracted said:


> are you not guilty of the same thing you accuse me of? it just goes around with an disposition like that. pointless fact stated.


i wasn't the one pointing it out and i'm guilty of a lot of things.
once again
whats your point?


----------



## Raging Bird

Matt Pist said:


> yeah i think it assigns different colors for each category the post is in. i haven't gone too in depth into the documentation yet. i did a new site design on punknomad.com though.



Awesome: Future reference, Google Basic Placemarks plugin works this way, the one you use might too - set a different image as the "featured image" for the post, and that will be the placemark on the map. That means it's 100% customizable on a post-by-post basis.


----------



## Teko

this is stp for me. interaction & information. 
this discussion revived that for me. good to hear all the people.


----------



## shabti

Teko said:


> this website barely sustains its usefulness above just another social networking website(ie facebook, myspace, twitter)
> 
> .



yeah, I TOTALLY come on here to harvest my crops in farmville.


----------

